# Tony Bellew vs Isaac Chilemba & Undercard RBR



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

On the Sky Sports 1 red button from 7pm.

*Fights*

17:55 - Bob Ajisafe v Carl Wild
4 x 3mins light heavyweight contest

18:15 - Anthony Jevons v Harvey Hemsley
4 x 3mins super featherweight contest

18:35 - Christopher Perry-Metcalf v Liam Griffiths
4 x 3mins welterweight contest

19:00 - Kal Yafai v Michael Ramabeletsa
8 x 3mins super bantamweight contest

19:40 - Callum Smith v Iain Jackson
6 x 3mins super middleweight contest

20:10 - Jazza Dickens v Jon Fernandes
vacant English super bantamweight title

Float - Scotty Cardle v Yves Mesny
6 x 3mins light welterweight contest

21:00 - Rocky Fielding v Wayne Reed
English super middleweight title

Followed by Derry Mathews v Anthony Crolla
Commonwealth lightweight title

Followed by Tony Bellew v Isaac Chilemba
WBC light heavyweight World title final eliminator

Float - Tom Stalker v Andrew Harris
4 x 3 mins Light-Welterweight contest


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What button do I have to press if I want to see Bob Ajisafe vs Carl Wild?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:happy

War Bellew, War Crolla!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :happy
> 
> War Bellew, War Crolla!


:deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this on the same time GGG card. That's on ppv here. is it where you are?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> What button do I have to press if I want to see Bob Ajisafe vs Carl Wild?


The red one at the top of your remote.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> this on the same time GGG card. That's on ppv here. is it where you are?


Nah, it's not on any channel over here.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I think Yafai's hurt his hand again. You could see him pause after he landed a left hook and has rarely threw it since.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He's pulled his left bicep.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ooh that's tough for an 8 rounder as well.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Buzzing for tonight


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Buzzing now :lp


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Red button ain't working for me, just get a black screen with commentary:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Such a shame Yafai pulled that bicep so early he's digging in though and doing a good job.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice to hear Ed Robinson on the commentary. Doesn't put on a stupid voice and just talks sensibly.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Keep me updated broners


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Keep me updated broners


No.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good performance from Yafai considering the injury, top prospect.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yafai wins wide decision.

Golovkin show just starting in Monaco. First fight up is a cruiserweight fight between Tamas Lodi and Ilunga Makabu


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yafai wins wide decision.
> 
> Golovkin show just starting in Monaco. First fight up is a cruiserweight fight between Tamas Lodi and Ilunga Makabu


do you see people in the way when the fighters coming to ring?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Callum Smith starting now.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yafai wins wide decision.
> 
> Golovkin show just starting in Monaco. First fight up is a cruiserweight fight between Tamas Lodi and Ilunga Makabu


Any idea what time the Golovkin fight is?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Later, the card just started...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smiths opponent was woeful.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Smith wins TKO1. Graham Earl pulls Jackson "With a damaged hand" lol


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

When does the card go on the air properly, the Bellew one?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Why did his trunks say "Autism"?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn dude just stopped the stream...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Callum Smith is huge for a super-middleweight.

Proper tv card starts at 9, Bryn.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> When does the card go on the air properly, the Bellew one?


9pm.



Chacal said:


> Why did his trunks say "Autism"?


His sister has autism. All of the Smith brothers have that on their trunks.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

9pm Bryn, 9 p m.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> 9pm.


Thanks dude.



> His sister has autism. All of the Smith brothers have that on their trunks.


Have you ever thought that you might have autism?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dickens dominating early on.

Is that Miguel Cotto ringside?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dickens over-reaching a bit with some of these shots, a short, straight counter punch would see him on his arse.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dickens is hyper as fuck.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Dickens dominating early on.
> 
> Is that Miguel Cotto ringside?


:lol: Who is that?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Have you ever thought that you might have autism?


No.

You prick.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is that Miguel Cotto ringside?


Nah, Billy Nelson.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks just like him!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> No.
> 
> You prick.


:hi:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> No.


Thx


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

If you ever wanted to hear Marvin Hagler interviewed in French then the Golovkin undercard is for you


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Marvin Hagler in Monaco :bbb


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just saw that...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Thx


What are you doing that you can't watch?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm tempted to try and have a bet that the 2nd Monaco show that is supposed to happen in July never happens


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> What are you doing that you can't watch?


Work...and no interwebs at home


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's a ginger lad in a pink suit ringside who looks frustratingly like the lovechild of George Groves and Adam Booth.

George gave birth.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dickens should have the win by a comfortable margin.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> There's a ginger lad in a pink suit ringside who looks frustratingly like the lovechild of George Groves and Adam Booth.
> 
> George gave birth.


And it was just over 9 months ago that George mysteriously out of those fights, just saying...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank god that abortion of a fight is over.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck he's such a freaky looking bloke. He looks like he's been bred or made out of dough.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What's this Dickens character saying? I could only pick out the "Eeeerrrmmmm" at the start of his sentence.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Golovkin undercard



Spoiler



Rabchenko won in 2nd round


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR YVES MESTNI


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Fuck he's such a freaky looking bloke. He looks like he's been bred or made out of dough.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

tdw said:


> Golovkin undercard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Called it perfect for the Predictions league. :smoke


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't like Cardles style, he's like an orthadox Paul Mccloskey, no defence.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

these guys are wild...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love Paul McCloskey but I'm not watching this bloke. I'm staring at the crowd eating a packet of crisps, Prawn Cocktail Walkers.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can Cardle go through a fight without getting cut?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nick Halling is the most boring bastard on earth next to Earl-Hickey.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This dude is about to eat shit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Undefeated.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them rapist eyes. Scares the fuck out of me, Bellew.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Go on Tony lad.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Bellew!!!!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buzzing now. :bbb :ibutt


----------



## Jab (Jun 13, 2012)

lol @Bryn do you remember when DERRY MATTHEWS was a meme on eastsideboxing forum?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:bellew


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jab said:


> lol @Bryn do you remember when DERRY MATTHEWS was a meme on eastsideboxing forum?


I don't mate, refresh my memory.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew with that rubber belt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn NWO :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :deal


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Feilding looks great, Reid is no mug.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, I've been putting this off for weeks. I'm going to Google and find out what the fuck a "meme" is.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Great round!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

You could say Reed's chances are looking fairly rocky. :hatton


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rocky isn't taking that many shots, but he is feeling every single one.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure what to make of Fielding. He looks genuine class at times but then other times he looks really average IMO. Overall this is pretty good so far from him though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And there's the class from Rocky. Beautiful combo then with the body shots and uppercut to drop Reed.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Solid prediction from Jamie Moore at the start of that round


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bazinga


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Moorsey called it!:yep


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fielding Vs Smith Dodson winner would be massive in Liverpool


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Impressive from Fielding. If he keeps improving, he could be a very promising prospect. The way he puts some of his shots together is terrific


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Very good performance from Fielding, love this kid.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fast Eddie with some very sexy stubble.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Was that Brother Naazim?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fielding looked impressive there, he's improved a lot.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Good fight and he seems like a decent bloke. Took a few but showed spirit when tested in the 5th? and came back to re-assert himself with a kd. 2 years since pricefighter, hope that is wrong, sheeet. I can see why he has a good following.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paul O'Grady; Slick OG.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Scousers come out to the weirdest music ever.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fast Eddie with some very sexy stubble.


Wasn't so sure about that suit jacket/ pink jumper combo he was rocking at the presser though....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stalker sold 1,000 tickets for this, not bad for his 2nd fight!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR ANDY HARRIS


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

A perfect record. 1-0. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just become a die hard fan of Andy Harris. Living the dream.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I honestly think Harris is ready for Mayweather.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> WAR ANDY HARRIS





Flash Jab said:


> Just become a die hard fan of Andy Harris. Living the dream.


:lol:



Flash Jab said:


> I honestly think Harris is ready for Mayweather.


One more awful tattoo and he'll be ready.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dunno about Stalker.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think you guys are underestimating the fact that Andy Harris has participated in THREE fights.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not looking good at all here


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I think you guys are underestimating the fact that Andy Harris has *participated *in THREE fights.


:lol:

But yeah I don't rate Stalker much as a pro either tbh.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stalker is making a meal of this.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

There is only 3 blueprints.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> There is only 3 blueprints.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Stalker unable to set his feet properly? No wonder he cannot generate an ounce of power.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I was critical of Stalker after his debut and this performance just further adds to that. His style just doesn't spark my imagination at all and seems to have a lack of any real pop


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> There is only 3 blueprints.


:rofl

Flash>


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

slick and ginger, like Hucknall.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Stalker's still got a perfect record though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking kick his head in, Derry.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GO ON CROLLA LAD!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why did they give the Team GB captaincy to someone that can't speak English?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Think Stalker has had a stroke.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love the same question and answer after any matchroom fight.

"What's next on the list, Eddie?"

"Titles."

:eddie


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stalker couldn't walk through a wet paper bag.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dave Darts isn't happy with Stalker's performance :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's the ref for Crolla-Derry? Will be key.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Who's the ref for Crolla-Derry? Will be key.


Well Ian John-Lewis is there..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stalker looked fucking awful there.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

If its Ian John Lewis, I'm calling in to Boxnation tonight to complain about the show.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Dave Darts isn't happy with Stalker's performance :lol:


:lol: For once he actually said it how it was.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ian Jon Lewis better not fuck this up if he is the ref.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Brian Rose vs Joachim Alcine & Lee Selby. Tough night for Rose.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Derry, and Crolla, just hope it's a cracking fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This will be the best sequel since Terminator 2. War Derry.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Where did PurseInspector go? @Wallet


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl at Derry 'all Joe Gallaghers fighters fight the same'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Brian Rose vs Joachim Alcine & Lee Selby. Tough night for Rose.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla to stop Matthews late o, war Crolla!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going Crolla on points. Although I have a bet on Mathews by knockout.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Atmosphere is crazy!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

If them are Cletos, he's getting knocked out.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Think Crolla will get the stoppage this time. 9th round, why not


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Where did PurseInspector go? @Wallet


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He needs to get knocked out for coming out to a shot Whitney Houston.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Crolla coming out to Drake, classic intimidation tactics


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight will be more exciting than Rios/Alvarado, calling it now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Should be fight of the night.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I just cant look past how much more charming looking Crolla is in this match up, that's really been the decider for me tbh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish the commentators would shut up. Sounds like a great atmosphere there but Nick Halling's too busy spouting some shit over the top of it. Ruins it a bit


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's really whether Derry's body and/or nose can hold out.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck, its Foster.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Foster as ref?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Matthews got shoulders like a welterweight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Not looking good for the ref letting a fight go on, especially with Foster as ref and after Crolla-Farrell.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rbr me griggaaaaas


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's Scouse/10 in there. Mental.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Rbr me griggaaaaas


Golovkin vs Ishida coming up.

Ricky Hatton in attendance...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Watt is right there. To win the rounds the way Crolla is fighting he's got to make the rounds clearer for him.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Confident start from Derry


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Matthews got shoulders like a welterweight.


Always thought this, mental frame.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla not doing enough for me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It's obviously not the biggest fight of Bellew's career.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pick em fight so far, Derry setting the pace and throwing more if anything


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like theres been a kick off in the crowd.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Teetos banged out some slag in the crowd


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Teetos banged out some slag in the crowd


"She was asking for it".


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good round for Derry, the 6th


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Derry ahead for me, he's just doing more and landing teh better punches. Crolla looks like he's getting stopped again IMO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Teetos banged out some slag in the crowd


Nah ya know.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Looked to me like Crolla stopped boxing on the back foot there and was just trying to keep out of the way.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Crollas unraveling here, another stoppage imminent


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla has bottled it here.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GGG KO3

He was all over Ishida from the beginning and he couldn't handle it...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Have the rounds been difficult to score?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sapnin with crolla matthews then?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Sapnin with crolla matthews then?


Loads mate, loads.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mathews is definitely ahead for me.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Sapnin with crolla matthews then?


Going to the 11th now, haven't been scoring but its close for me


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good 11th for Crolla. I still have Derry up but this has been a quality fight.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Both of them really needed a decisive round then and it came for Crolla


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Where was this Crolla 6 rounds ago!?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Mathews is definitely ahead for me.


me too.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mmmm thx for the updates. Except bryn. Fuck bryn.



Brine.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

15 rounds would have been nice.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good fight, that


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:clap: Cracking fight.

I haven't scored properly but I think I have Mathews just nicking it. Crolla won the last few though so could well be close.

Most seem to have Crolla according to the Sky team.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Mmmm thx for the updates. Except bryn. Fuck bryn.
> 
> Brine.


:clap:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The majority on my twitter page are giving it to Crolla as well..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mathews did enough to win it, I feel. Could go either way, maybe even a draw?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Draw?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

actually a good fight...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Crolla probably just edged it for me in the last few. Need a 3rd


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Mathews did enough to win it, I feel. Could go either way, maybe even a draw?


Gee, d'think?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

115-113 Mathews
115-113 Crolla
115-115

DRAW!


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Dave said:


> Draw?


Great call that mate, top drawer.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Draw. Definitely need a 3rd then. I'm not complaining


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fair enough...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mathews seems upset with the decision. He didn't finish the fight off well enough in the last few rounds to complain though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't complain too much, Derry did enough for me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Gee, d'think?


Fuck off Gaz. :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Just realized my trebles off on the first fight. Nice one


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been falling asleep since 8. Caught GGG fight and latter half of crolla - mathews. Enjoy able shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

"Put guys in front of me, i'm going to smash them"

Pause.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And that was only co-main event.

:eddie

#NewAgePromoting


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GO ON TONY LAD!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bomber time! 

:bbb


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That bloke proper loves the song he's picked. Bless him.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll tell you the outcome when I see Bellews eyes.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> That bloke proper loves the song he's picked. Bless him.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Golovkin/Ishida spoiler..



Spoiler


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chilemba will destroy this chump.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love Bellew's entrance.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Golovkin/Ishida spoiler..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


SHeeeeeeiiittt!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Them punch noises. They sound like they're off GTA III


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

These punching sound effects are fucking terrible.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Them punch noises. They sound like they're off GTA III





Bryn said:


> These punching sound effects are fucking terrible.


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking epic.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooting for The Bomber but predicting an upset here


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ian John-Lewis!

:happy


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ian John Lewis. :lol:

I could cry.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Put a cheeky few quid on a chilemba stoppage


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chilemba the former champion of the world. atsch


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

20 fights already? Impressive.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"...nWo Silver Light-Heavyweight Champion...Tooonnnyyyy Belleeeewwwww!"


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

eye report: concerning, sunken. Not hopeful. Disqualification possible.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bellew just won the EVT by DQ


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bellew lucky to get away with that. "Bordering on thuggery" says Jim Watt.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew asking for trouble, squared up, chin out to dry. Not a good look.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who's the fucking pleb with the foghorn? Who is that even for?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Chilemba round, Bellew missing ALOT. 19-19.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

can't really keep up with the fight. streams choppy...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

"Rival" gloves...not heard of those.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why is Bellew being such a bellend to Chilly Ember? He seems like a nice bloke.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew not landing a lot but pressing, Chilemba with the best shot of the fight by far. 29-29.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chilemba's brought the vuvuzelas with him!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chilemba countering well but it's pretty close so far.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Have some of that water, baby.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

39-38 Chilemba.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Have some of that water, baby.


McGirt loves that "baby" thing.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chilmba looking for "one big fucking shot."


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Chilmba looking for "one big fucking shot."


Apologies for the language there.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Apologies for the language there.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

49-47 Chilemba. Tony throwing more punches, but missing a lot and getting caught with a few counters.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

49-47 Chilemba


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Froch has fractured the first metacarpal. Kessler fight in doubt.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Apologies for the language there.


:hatton


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew round. 58-57 Chilemba.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Watt says he may have been a bit kind to Chilemba in giving him one fucking round. :-(


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

59-57 Chilemba


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's a chick in the crowd who just does not sound happy. Sounds menstrual.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

59-56 chimbelba


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, that slut needs to stop screaming.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah, that slut needs to stop screaming.


I hadn't noticed til you said and now its annoying me!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Big Chilemba round. 68-66 Chilemba.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Clear Chilemba round. He won't of taken many early ones due to inactivity though.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

69-66 Chilemba


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah, that slut needs to stop screaming.


Blood curdling stuff


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

70-65 chimbelba


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I hadn't noticed til you said and now its annoying me!


It annoyed me so much I texted @Wickio asking if he can hear her. If it keeps up I'm sending him on a killing mission.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chilemba has been the much beter boxer so far. He's landing all the better shots and is making Bellew miss nearly all the time


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It annoyed me so much I texted @Wickio asking if he can hear her. If it keeps up I'm sending him on a killing mission.


:lol:

Teeto is there as well if he needs back up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> 59-56 chimbelba





Earl-Hickey said:


> 70-65 chimbelba


What the fuck, Earl?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

79-75 Chilemba


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tony landing next to nothing clean. 78-75 Chilemba.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bellew starting to unravel a bit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Wickio has been given orders to "punch that slut in the throat"

Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

And there goes the power. 

Yes no joke there's a power cut


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shout out to B-Hop


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nick Halling's commentary is terrible :lol:


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

88-85 Chilemba


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Have to score that even, missed most of it. 88-85.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nick Halling's commentary is terrible :lol:


He was poor last fight as well IMHO. Very pro Crolla.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> missed most of it


You or Tony?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Whats bellew come ouf like? Has he tried to box or just tried to do some warrior shit?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Whats bellew come ouf like? Has he tried to box or just tried to do some warrior shit?


He had a mad couple of rounds at the start and then settled down.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

98-94 Chilemba. Terribly biased commentary.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Whats bellew come ouf like? Has he tried to box or just tried to do some warrior shit?


A bit of both. Neither has worked.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

98-94 Chilemba


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Robbery incoming?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Robbery incoming?


Hopefully not. Chilemba is bossing this fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bellew getting properly outboxed.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Robbery incoming?


Bellew will get the decision.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

108-103 Chilemba, Bellew losing grip of that nWo belt. BIG Chilemba round.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

108-103


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This commentary really is dreadful


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ishida has a loss on his record to a guy called "Crazy Kim"

Fuck with that. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=129363&cat=boxer


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Commentators bullshit bias is hilarious.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Ishida has a loss on his record to a guy called "Crazy Kim"
> 
> Fuck with that. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=129363&cat=boxer


I know a few "Crazy Kim's"...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Again didn't score it properly but Chilemba looked to win more rounds to me for sure.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah Tony m8. Lost.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

117-113 Chilemba


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bit gutted Bellews not doing well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gave Bellew the last. 117-113 Chilemba. Got to be Chilemba. Jim Watt is A biased, shit old bastard.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Bellew just isn't world class I'm afraid 

Might be best he doesn't get the nod here.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bit gutted Bellews not doing well.


He's not done as badly as this thread may lead you to believe. Its a close fight IMHO, Bellew will probably get the nod.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Feel like vomitting at this commentary.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Could go to either guy IMO


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Another draw.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bellew mad as fuck.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Was bloody quiet in there throughout that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bellew being a massive ******, he got gifted a draw. Fuck you sky commentary.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Nick Halling.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Where can you get a four point verdict for Chillemba?" Come over here Nick, I'll show you how to score a fight. And I'm fucking baked.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Terrible decision Chilemba defiantly deserved that


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't score it but the drawn card looked the best card out of the 3 to me.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Didn't score it but the draw seems about right. Bellew has really gone downhill since the Cleverly fight. Fans didn't seem to give a shit about the result.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Liverpool is feeling really awkward right now. It's like the day after price - thompson all over again.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck you McCrory, you're talking shit.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow that crowd reaction was eery. And you'll never walk alone.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"I'm the home fighter" - Tony Bellew




Probably should've got the nod then, lad.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> "I'm the home fighter" - Tony Bellew
> 
> Probably should've got the nod then, lad.


Yeah, cuts no ice.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew is such a nob


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"I did enough, I'm at home" - Tony Bellew


I know you're at home, Tony, but that doesn't necessarily mean you will win regardless of how shit you performed.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That Eubank impression. :lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew has started to annoy me. And the commentators were even worse than usual.
There was a round when Bellew literally landed nothing but they thought Chilemba wasnt doing enough.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, Nelson siding with Chilemba. Kudos.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Respect to Nelson


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Conteh is fucking spot on.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

And of course Nelson was on his side, he was black.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Draw seemed alright to me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Calzaghe/Eubank on BoxNation now.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I can live with a draw, scored it 7-5 for bellew, didny hear any of the commentary


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doesn't say the fight is on Boxnation. Hm.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly can't see how you can score that fight for Bellew he got totally outboxed pretty much after 3rd round


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Off to bed, racing tomorrow in sunny Crewe. Enjoy the rest of the nights boxing lads.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:bellew


----------



## bedders (Jun 6, 2012)

Chilemba slowed Bellew down and controlled the fight IMHO. And he landed the cleaner blows. Sky commentators were so, so shit.

Home fighter? So fuck.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wheres the Rios fight??


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Wheres the Rios fight??


Vegas?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> Vegas?


It's not coming up on my Boxnation planner, it just says its showing a re-run of Burns-Mitchell


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Post Box said:


> It's not coming up on my Boxnation planner, it just says its showing a re-run of Burns-Mitchell


Are you on virgin? Cuz it came up fine on my sky guide.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Nevermind, somethings just gone wrong with the planner. Bunce looking slick with a haircut. Contemplating staying up for this now


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> Are you on virgin? Cuz it came up fine on my sky guide.


Yeah, virgins just fucked it up


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob Smith is fucking GOAT commentator.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jezza is class, Fielding is class, Krolla won, Bellew won but everyone in the Arena was very bored with that fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He wants to fuck that bitch.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Was dealing with a screaming baby through most of the Bellew fight, but it went kind of how i expected from what i saw, but i expected Tony to pull away towards the end which didnt happen, i thought a draw seemed fair in a scrappy bout. Chilemba landed some nice right hand counters off the Bellew jab though.

Did see GGG put his fist straight through someones head though, the man is a beast


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Where did PurseInspector go? @Wallet


:beer


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

free t-shirt and bunce book the fixer :lp :happy :lp


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

We out hurr.

Many peeps around for this HBO card? Clocks moving about has fucked me over here, fuckin' Jesus........


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Check hook that ass baby!


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Jezza is class, Fielding is class, Krolla won, Bellew won but everyone in the Arena was very bored with that fight.


yeah people leaving while bellew was on and even when the fight finished loads left without hearing the judges cards..

it didnt help with it being so late, mind.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Best bit of the day was john conteh and his brother coming to meet us in the pub before the fights.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

LP said:


> free t-shirt and bunce book the fixer :lp :happy :lp


Just a shame about the taxi in Hackney :-(


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

116-115 is a really poor scorecard. You shouldn't be scoring a round even as it is, except on the rarest of occasions, let alone doing it three times of one scorecard. Even though it looked like a hard fight to score, if a judge scores three rounds even, they're not good enough to judge.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

1971791 said:


> 116-115 is a really poor scorecard. You shouldn't be scoring a round even as it is, except on the rarest of occasions, let alone doing it three times of one scorecard. Even though it looked like a hard fight to score, if a judge scores three rounds even, they're not good enough to judge.


So you're saying that even though it is possible to score a round even, it is impossible that there can be three such instances of that in a fight. How do you reason that? Should a judge start making up justifications to give a round to someone because they have already scored one round even, and therefore can't possibly do so again?

To be honest, even rounds are a tool that should be used more often. If they were it would lead to fairer scoring of fights.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

1971791 said:


> No, I didn't say that at all. Do you know what 'impossible' means? Also, rounds are scored independently; scoring an even round in an early round shouldn't make a difference in one's judgement for a later round.
> 
> What I'm saying is that these people are judging for a living, therefore they should be good enough to determine who has won a round. I'm not saying that they should just guess when scoring a close round; rather that they need to do their job better. Three even rounds in a fight is a sign of poor judging. Even rounds should be used as a last resort. Examples - barely any action (and I mean barely any) or a double-knockdown round.


Three even rounds in a fight is a sign of poor judging? Not if there were three rounds that were too close to call. It is impossible to keep a completely even handed impression of how a round has gone and score accordingly at the end. People aren't robots and if rounds aren't going to be scored on punch stats then judges should be conscious of their fallibility and score even rounds if they aren't sure.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with numbers. I'm not a fan of even rounds.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

1971791 said:


> What I'm saying is that these people are judging for a living, therefore they should be good enough to determine who has won a round. I'm not saying that they should just guess when scoring a close round; rather that they need to do their job better. Three even rounds in a fight is a sign of poor judging. Even rounds should be used as a last resort. Examples - barely any action (and I mean barely any) or a double-knockdown round.


I didn't see fight but I tend to disagree with the even rounds issue. I go the other way in that if a round is even I think it does an injustice to the fighters to look for a small issue to separate a round. I've scored some fights were there's been a lot of rounds that are even. Cannot remember the exact fight but a number of years ago I scored one fight with 5 rounds even it was that tight. Don't think it makes me a bad judge, just some rounds are too close to go either way.



Roe said:


> I agree with numbers. I'm not a fan of even rounds.


Don't think anyone is mate tbh, but sometimes there's no way around these things. As stated above if a round is too close then draw seems the fairest decision you can come to.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Three even rounds in a fight is a sign of poor judging? Not if there were three rounds that were too close to call. It is impossible to keep a completely even handed impression of how a round has gone and score accordingly at the end. People aren't robots and if rounds aren't going to be scored on punch stats then judges should be conscious of their fallibility and score even rounds if they aren't sure.


Rounds can be close, very close. I acknowledge that. However, if you take the only important scoring criterion, clean punching (the others don't mean much as they just help clean punching to be achieved/avoided), I doubt that there are many rounds in which an equal amount of damage is dished out. If Fighter X lands a tiny bit more than Fighter Y, then X should get the round, no matter how small the margin is. It's the judges' jobs to make decisions based on who has done the most damage in a round. Scoring on punch stats is silly as it doesn't take into account the force of a punch (and they're quite unreliable). What I'm trying to say is that the judges _should_ be more certain of who has won a round as there is almost always a difference in terms of damage. Obviously if they don't know then they have no other choice but to call it even, but this shouldn't be happening.



scribbs said:


> I didn't see fight but I tend to disagree with the even rounds issue. I go the other way in that if a round is even I think it does an injustice to the fighters to look for a small issue to separate a round. I've scored some fights were there's been a lot of rounds that are even. Cannot remember the exact fight but a number of years ago I scored one fight with 5 rounds even it was that tight. Don't think it makes me a bad judge, just some rounds are too close to go either way.


It's not as important if you're a spectator scoring fights, but I would actually recommend watching those rounds again, 5 rounds could be enough to change your winner at the end for sure. When I first started scoring rounds, I used to score one even every now and then (e.g. De La Hoya vs Quartey R5, Groves vs DeGale R5, Ángulo vs Kirkland R1, there are a few more), as it seemed to be what everyone was doing. Then I realised that I was basically giving myself a safety net, an excuse not to pay close attention at all times. So I went back and watched the even rounds that I had, and I saw them differently. In the case of Groves vs DeGale, I watched R5 a day or two after the fight and I kept it even (I think that a draw was shown to be the most popular option on some ESB British Forum poll). I don't remember Ángulo vs Kirkland, I might even have kept that one 10-10. I'm not against even rounds, but I believe that we should try and avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Even rounds are for ******* who enjoy sitting on fences.

Also on this matter, fights should be 11 or 13 rounds. Less draws.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

1971791 said:


> It's not as important if you're a spectator scoring fights, but I would actually recommend watching those rounds again, 5 rounds could be enough to change your winner at the end for sure. When I first started scoring rounds, I used to score one even every now and then (e.g. De La Hoya vs Quartey R5, Groves vs DeGale R5, Ángulo vs Kirkland R1, there are a few more), as it seemed to be what everyone was doing. Then I realised that I was basically giving myself a safety net, an excuse not to pay close attention at all times. So I went back and watched the even rounds that I had, and I saw them differently. In the case of Groves vs DeGale, I watched R5 a day or two after the fight and I kept it even (I think that a draw was shown to be the most popular option on some ESB British Forum poll). I don't remember Ángulo vs Kirkland, I might even have kept that one 10-10. I'm not against even rounds, but I believe that we should try and avoid them as much as possible.


The thing about watching fights again is sometimes you get the same result & sometimes a different score. I cannot remember the exact fight I scored 5 rounds even but I know it was close fight all the way through (It will do my head trying to remember which one). If I watch a fight & get distracted for whatever reason then I will try & view again with my full attention but about 95%+ of fights I am enthralled with the fight so I stick to the original score.

I don't go out to intentionally score rounds even & am sure you don't either, but sometimes that's the only viable outcome.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Even rounds are for ******* who enjoy sitting on fences.
> 
> Also on this matter, fights should be 11 or 13 rounds. Less draws.


Grow up!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Grow up!


No.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

1971791 said:


> Yuck, prime numbers.


:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl


:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm with @scribbs sometimes a round is so close giving it to one fighter over another on a minimal difference is an injustice to the other fighter


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

It was a real scratch-and-sniff fight. The kind of fight that these particular fighters seem to like to fight. This is good discussion, and we are only having it because neither man really took the play. A lot of the fight was bouncing around posing, pawing with the jab and then coming together and flurrying. Had one clearly thrown more combinations or body shots instead of waiting on the other and thinking they were going to land perfect counter shots, there would have been a winner...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Most of you know my stance on even rounds. You'll never see me give an even round without a KD involved.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Most of you know my stance on even rounds. You'll never see me give an even round without a KD involved.


Are you saying that it's either black or white with no shades of grey.

It's a puzzling stance that lots of boxing people (Fans, Journalists & Historians etc) take and I don't really get it tbh. If there's any chance to separate the scoring then fair do's but if you cannot then scoring even seems logical.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Are you saying that it's either black or white with no shades of grey.
> 
> It's a puzzling stance that lots of boxing people (Fans, Journalists & Historians etc) take and I don't really get it tbh. If there's any chance to separate the scoring then fair do's but if you cannot then scoring even seems logical.


Sorry I should have explained.

My stance is this;

Boxing is way too multi faceted for me to not be able to separate two fighters over a three minute period of boxing. I just see it as poor judging to not be able to do so personally. For me to not think one man was better throughout a whole rojd I boxing in at least one area of the game that proves decisive they would literally have to both not throw any punches during that round, and even then I'd probably end up giving it to the guy with better footwork :lol:

I read a book when I was a kid, I will still have it so I will try and dig it out and get the name, but anyway, it basically said that only a poor judge gives an even round (obviously provided there are no knockdowns, point deductions etc etc) and I've felt that way ever since. That's just me though, I'm not imposing my standards on anybody else or saying that my thoughts on this are superior to anyone else's.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Sorry I should have explained.
> 
> My stance is this;
> 
> ...


Nah, was just curious. Least you gave a reason & explained. I know the angle you are coming from and I used to go with that theory until a few years ago,but changed my stance. I know some (e.g. FleaMan - a Knowledgeable guy) love to go into the intricacies of a fight but for me I came to the opinion that sometimes you can over analyse things instead of seeing what's actually happening in front of you. I know my style is not the norm for the purists but it's a method that I find works well for me anyway, cest la vie


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Nah, was just curious. Least you gave a reason & explained. I know the angle you are coming from and I used to go with that theory until a few years ago,but changed my stance. I know some (e.g. FleaMan - a Knowledgeable guy) love to go into the intricacies of a fight but for me I came to the opinion that sometimes you can over analyse things instead of seeing what's actually happening in front of you. I know my style is not the norm for the purists but it's a method that I find works well for me anyway, cest la vie


:good

I respect your opinion scribbs.

Also I'm on my phone now and whenever I try to reply to your post in your Mike Spinks thread on the historic forum my Internet shuts down, not sure why. So I'm just gunna reply to it here :lol:

Did you say you have experience with Mike Spinks or am I misreading your post?! On what you said about the awkwardness though, yeah I totally agree, the way he would turn an opponent and with a quick pivot of his feet he could go from a defensive Backfoot mode to all out pounding on his man with both fists was utterly class. One of the best fighters of al time for me at his best weight.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :good
> 
> I respect your opinion scribbs.
> 
> ...


This is what I said on Spinks thread:-

Interesting. I don't go in for comparison's of different fighter's from different era's anymore as there are too many variable's to take into account.

Spinks for me had a odd style similar (don't particularly mean style wise) to Carlos Monzon. What I mean by that is their styles look easy to fight against but it's different when you actually get in the ring. Had experience myself in gyms of this quirk of nature. He was a very good fighter though, no question about that!


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :good
> 
> I respect your opinion scribbs.
> 
> ...


just to clear up, I've sparred with some fighters in local gym who had a style that looked easy but was tough to figure out.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

scribbs said:


> just to clear up, I've sparred with some fighters in local gym who had a style that looked easy but was tough to figure out.


Ohh :lol: I thought I was talking to someone who had sparred Mike Spinks there, I was typing my post bowed down on my knees! I get what you mean though, I always tried to box awkwardly when I used to box myself, switch hitting etc, I was shit though.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Ohh :lol: I thought I was talking to someone who had sparred Mike Spinks there, I was typing my post bowed down on my knees! I get what you mean though, I always tried to box awkwardly when I used to box myself, switch hitting etc, I was shit though.


No I wished but no major stars in my gym. I was awkward but tough. Not got a bad dig but was able to take punishment, struggles with the stylists. Anyways nice chatting, gotta get some sleep :|


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Sorry I should have explained.
> 
> My stance is this;
> 
> Boxing is way too multi faceted for me to not be able to separate two fighters over a three minute period of boxing. I just see it as poor judging to not be able to do so personally. For me to not think one man was better throughout a whole rojd I boxing in at least one area of the game that proves decisive they would literally have to both not throw any punches during that round, and even then I'd probably end up giving it to the guy with better footwork :lol:


This is basically what I think, except that I didn't read a book about it. I ignore the other three categories (as in they only aid/avoid clean punches, so I won't be swayed by someone cutting off the ring if he can't land any punches because of it), so the very last point is something that I disagree with - I remember Márquez clearly winning a round against Pacquiao in 2011, then in the last 30 seconds Pacquiao moved, so Lampley was like 'OMG THAT IS SOME BARE SEXY FOOTWORK, THAT MAY HAVE WON HIM THE ROUND'. atsch


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

1971791 said:


> This is basically what I think, except that I didn't read a book about it. I ignore the other three categories (as in they only aid/avoid clean punches, so I won't be swayed by someone cutting off the ring if he can't land any punches because of it), so the very last point is something that I disagree with - I remember Márquez clearly winning a round against Pacquiao in 2011, then in the last 30 seconds Pacquiao moved, so Lampley was like 'OMG THAT IS SOME BARE SEXY FOOTWORK, THAT MAY HAVE WON HIM THE ROUND'. atsch


Fairs do's mate, everyone has their opinion & criteria, it's very subjective area to delve into. I just found a system that works for me & it's just a dislike that has grown in me that you shouldn't score a round even, I don't see why not. For me personally it spoils a fight if you get to technical with techniques so I watch the action & interpret what happens instead of what should of or what could of happened.

Also regarding the issue with the saying a champion or hometown fighter has to be given the benefit of the doubt in close fights is bollocks imo


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Fairs do's mate, everyone has their opinion & criteria, it's very subjective area to delve into. I just found a system that works for me & it's just a dislike that has grown in me that you shouldn't score a round even, I don't see why not. For me personally it spoils a fight if you get to technical with techniques so I watch the action & interpret what happens instead of what should of or what could of happened.
> 
> Also regarding the issue with the saying a champion or hometown fighter has to be given the benefit of the doubt in close fights is bollocks imo


ive not read all the comments on here about even rounds but from what ive seen scribbs say, i agree with him 100%.

People back out giving even rounds because they think there backing out on calling it, when it's not like that, it's wrong to call a round to a fighter on something so little because u doing all u can to give a round to someone.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> This is basically what I think, except that I didn't read a book about it. I ignore the other three categories (as in they only aid/avoid clean punches, so I won't be swayed by someone cutting off the ring if he can't land any punches because of it), so the very last point is something that I disagree with - I remember Márquez clearly winning a round against Pacquiao in 2011, then in the last 30 seconds Pacquiao moved, so Lampley was like 'OMG THAT IS SOME BARE SEXY FOOTWORK, THAT MAY HAVE WON HIM THE ROUND'. atsch


Yeah I wouldn't have given him the round for that. I take all things into account, therefore something like that would only give someone the round on my card if the rest of the round was close enough for that factor I be able to split them. But in the situation you just highlighted, with one guy clearly winning 2 minutes and 30 seconds of a round, well no I wouldn't give it to the other guy because of some footwork in the last 30 seconds :lol: that's not what I was saying.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish they'd use more of the available 10 points, that way you could avoid scoring even rounds. 10-9 very close, 10-8 close but clear, 10-7 dominating or single KD, 10-6 and below drubbing, multiple KDs.

Summat like that.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

daum i got here late...

was a poor fight imo in the end, after all the hype, thankgod the rios v alvarado fight was immense...

i can see both sides of point scoring debate @scribbs and @tetto are having though, its reminds the old argument people have, with what style of fighter you appreciate more, aggressive or technical... like the yanks tend to go for aggression, unless its a high level of technical ability i tend to go for aggression aswell, so i had bellew just winning the fight, mainly because of the early rounds, i didnt really rate his performance tbh...


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I'm with @scribbs sometimes a round is so close giving it to one fighter over another on a minimal difference is an injustice to the other fighter


Boxing fan judges dont think about that, they just think about keeping there cred by not scoring a even round ha.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I wish they'd use more of the available 10 points, that way you could avoid scoring even rounds. 10-9 very close, 10-8 close but clear, 10-7 dominating or single KD, 10-6 and below drubbing, multiple KDs.
> 
> Summat like that.


yeah thats a good idea actually, would be harder for the crooks to fix a fight though so cant see it happening :lucius


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I don't like that idea personally.

I like the system which we've had for years, and is somewhat eroded now but still in place, where we have a KD basically meaning a point deduction for the guy who goes down. For example if I'm watching two identical fights wherein one guy is pasting his opponent around the ring, and in one of the fights the guy getting the pasting goes down but in the other fight the guy getting a pasting manages to show tremendous heart and remain on his feet, then I'm going to give the guy who stayed up his 9 points because not going down when it would be very tempting to take a knee is very admirable to me. Whereas the guy who went down will only get 8 points for me because I am going to reward the winning fighter for scoring a KD, which also is not easy.

The only dilemma I have is when you have a guy totally winning a round, lets say completely outclassing his opponent in whichever way, be it defensive or offensive masterful boxing, then the guy who is being outclassed scores a flash KD. To me that logically should be an even round and should be 9-9. Now I understand that we have the '10 point must' so it wouldn't be possible to score it 9-9 so instead it would be 10-10, which Is fine because its effectively the same thing. The dilemma I have is because up until around a decade or so ago it would have been perfectly acceptable to score this round even but I have seen how boxing has changed now and this round would be scored 10-8 by the judges to the guy who scored the KD, because today they only want boxing to be a blood sport all about aggression and action and knockouts.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

NoMas said:


> daum i got here late...
> 
> was a poor fight imo in the end, after all the hype, thankgod the rios v alvarado fight was immense...
> 
> i can see both sides of point scoring debate @scribbs and @tetto are having though, its reminds the old argument people have, with what style of fighter you appreciate more, aggressive or technical... like the yanks tend to go for aggression, unless its a high level of technical ability i tend to go for aggression aswell, so i had bellew just winning the fight, mainly because of the early rounds, i didnt really rate his performance tbh...


Yeah, lots of fans go for aggression but my argument with that would be just because someone is aggressive they are not always effective. I see both sides really as boxing is not really a street fight so a stylist can use his tools to eke out a decision. Suppose that's the beauty of this sport, people look for different criteria.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no problem scoring even rounds if I must but if my card has more than say 2 then I usually think I've sat on the fence too much and should make more effort to separate fighters. 

I also think more 10-8s for dominating rounds with no KDs should be used if judges won't score even rounds. Otherwise you are scoring 10-9s for very close rounds and 10-9s for complete drubbings.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> ive not read all the comments on here about even rounds but from what ive seen scribbs say, i agree with him 100%.
> 
> People back out giving even rounds because they think there backing out on calling it, when it's not like that, *it's wrong to call a round to a fighter on something so little because u* doing all u can to give a round to someone.


The way I think is that even if there's a very small advantage towards one fighter in a round, he should get it. @GazOC's suggestion is logical, but it would take ages to sort out, it over-complicates things (e.g. judges may be very very cautious about handing out 10-8 rounds because they've been so used to 10-9, which could affect the outcome of early fights with this system). The current system has flaws, but for me, you do more damage, you win the round 10-9, no matter how small the difference is. Maybe this is just my having too much confidence in my own scoring, but you need to trust your own scoring more than anyone else's.



Teeto said:


> Yeah I wouldn't have given him the round for that. I take all things into account, therefore something like that would only give someone the round on my card if the rest of the round was close enough fo*r that factor I be able to split them. But in the situation you just highlighted, with one guy clearly winning 2 minutes and 30 seconds of a round, well no I wouldn't give it to the other guy because of some footwork in the last 30 seconds :lol: that's not what I was saying.*


Yeah, obviously. :thumbsup


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I wish they'd use more of the available 10 points, that way you could avoid scoring even rounds. 10-9 very close, 10-8 close but clear, 10-7 dominating or single KD, 10-6 and below drubbing, multiple KDs.
> 
> Summat like that.


Good point. Personally I would go back to rounds won first then use a scoring system but still think if a round is very close then a draw is a fair interpretation.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

1971791 said:


> The way I think is that even if there's a very small advantage towards one fighter in a round, he should get it. @GazOC's suggestion is logical, but it would take ages to sort out, it over-complicates things (e.g. judges may be very very cautious about handing out 10-8 rounds because they've been so used to 10-9, which could affect the outcome of early fights with this system). The current system has flaws, but for me, you do more damage, you win the round 10-9, no matter how small the difference is. Maybe this is just my having too much confidence in my own scoring, but you need to trust your own scoring more than anyone else's.
> 
> Yeah, obviously. :thumbsup


:good


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't like that idea personally.
> 
> I like the system which we've had for years, and is somewhat eroded now but still in place, where we have a KD basically meaning a point deduction for the guy who goes down. For example if I'm watching two identical fights wherein one guy is pasting his opponent around the ring, and in one of the fights the guy getting the pasting goes down but in the other fight the guy getting a pasting manages to show tremendous heart and remain on his feet, then I'm going to give the guy who stayed up his 9 points because not going down when it would be very tempting to take a knee is very admirable to me. Whereas the guy who went down will only get 8 points for me because I am going to reward the winning fighter for scoring a KD, which also is not easy.
> 
> The only dilemma I have is when you have a guy totally winning a round, lets say completely outclassing his opponent in whichever way, be it defensive or offensive masterful boxing, then the guy who is being outclassed scores a flash KD. To me that logically should be an even round and should be 9-9. Now I understand that we have the '10 point must' so it wouldn't be possible to score it 9-9 so instead it would be 10-10, which Is fine because its effectively the same thing. The dilemma I have is because up until around a decade or so ago it would have been perfectly acceptable to score this round even but I have seen how boxing has changed now and this round would be scored 10-8 by the judges to the guy who scored the KD, because today they only want boxing to be a blood sport all about aggression and action and knockouts.


good points, but whilst showing heart is tremendously admirable, and can see why us watching it would want to give the guy points, a ringside judge should not rule with heart, but by fact so to speak...

but what you said has made me think it would be hard to judge outclassed, i suppose its down to interpretation, and could lead to fixing still...

schitt both ways are flawed, go back to the old days of fighting till someone cant go on anymore!!! :war

(props on the raekwon smileys whoever made it haha)


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Yeah, lots of fans go for aggression but my argument with that would be just because someone is aggressive they are not always effective. I see both sides really as boxing is not really a street fight so a stylist can use his tools to eke out a decision. Suppose that's the beauty of this sport, people look for different criteria.


yeah like i say its a tough one, if some is spoiling and not showing any intentions of making a fight happen, and not showing evasive skills, but the other fighter is being a aggressive and trying to make spectacle i would score the round to them... but i do enjoy technical and cleaver defensive fighters, but they need to be good at it to win rounds...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas, Jim Watt frequently makes the same observation and he's right IMHO. A defensive fighter generally needs to be more dominant to make sure of winning a round than an aggressive fighter does. Not saying thats right or fair, just how it is in reality.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> good points, but whilst showing heart is tremendously admirable, and can see why us watching it would want to give the guy points, a ringside judge should not rule with heart, but by fact so to speak...
> 
> but what you said has made me think it would be hard to judge outclassed, i suppose its down to interpretation, and could lead to fixing still...
> 
> ...


:lol: raekwon smiley is epic

Yeah I just mean if we have two fighters who are completely winning a round hands down and one scores a KD but the other doesn't, I we score both rounds 10-8 then the guy who scored the KD Is effectively not being rewarded for scoring that KD.

And also this opens up another problem area for me, which is this- if we're going to score 10-8 rounds without a KD as people do today then it's worth noting that people only ever score a 10-8 round with no KD when one guy is battering his opponent. Well I want to say that boxing is not only about slug fests and hard punching and marking up your opponents face. You can also totally dominate your opponent by making him look like he shouldn't be in the same ring as you, making him miss, using ring craft, being an immense ring general etc etc. So should we not score a round with no KD such as that 10-8 then? Or is it only reserved for aggressive fighters? It's too open to bias for me an that bias is only towards aggressive fighters. I don't want boxing to be only slug fests because guys know you can get more points by hurting your opponent than you can by putting on master class in ring generalship.

Personally I don't give 10-8 rounds unless there is a KD or some other form of point deduction


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> NoMas, Jim Watt frequently makes the same observation and he's right IMHO. A defensive fighter generally needs to be more dominant to make sure of winning a round than an aggressive fighter does. Not saying thats right or fair, just how it is in reality.


Yeah I hate it when he says that, because what he's doing is condoning unfair judging which the promoters advocate because they want to show bias to aggressive fighters. I would respect him much more of he condemned this reality.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Skill should be rewarded Teets but theres also the counter-argument that boxing at its basest level is about inflicting damage/ hurting your opponent and that should be refected in the scoring. Thats why I tend to give 10-8s in fights like Prod-Barkley.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Skill should be rewarded Teets but theres also the counter-argument that boxing at its basest level is about inflicting damage/ hurting your opponent and that should be refected in the scoring. Thats why I tend to give 10-8s in fights like Prod-Barkley.


I dunno mate, I thought boxing at its basest level was about hitting without being hit.

I do reflect a guy hurting his opponent in my scoring. I give him the round 10-9 :lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :lol: raekwon smiley is epic
> 
> Yeah I just mean if we have two fighters who are completely winning a round hands down and one scores a KD but the other doesn't, I we score both rounds 10-8 then the guy who scored the KD Is effectively not being rewarded for scoring that KD.
> 
> ...


good points, this is fckning with my head now though, im getting lost haha

if a round is really one sided, i do score a 10-8, and i would have no problem scoring a 10-8 making a person look like they shouldnt even be in the same ring, but the latter is kinda more open for interpretation, so could end making the superior boxer lose out...

if a fighter is battering someone 10-8 style, and then scored a kd, would he win the round 10-7???

maybe a change would cause more controversy then good...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> good points, this is fckning with my head now though, im getting lost haha
> 
> if a round is really one sided, i do score a 10-8, and i would have no problem scoring a 10-8 making a person look like they shouldnt even be in the same ring, but the latter is kinda more open for interpretation, so could end making the superior boxer lose out...
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd give that 10-8 personally if there was just the one KD. I know some judges give those 10-7 though. Each to their own I guess. Not saying my way is superior or anything, just giving my reasons for my ways of scoring like.

Sorry for fucking with your head mate :lol: :good


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I dunno mate, I thought boxing at its basest level was about hitting without being hit.


Nah, thats just a cliche. "Do damage without getting damaged" would be more accurate. ;-)



> I do reflect a guy hurting his opponent in my scoring. I give him the round 10-9 :lol:


But the next round you'll give the other guy the same amount of points for squeeking the round so you havn't really acknowleged the extra damage caused in the wider round.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> NoMas, Jim Watt frequently makes the same observation and he's right IMHO. A defensive fighter generally needs to be more dominant to make sure of winning a round than an aggressive fighter does. Not saying thats right or fair, just how it is in reality.


yeah man i think they need to make it obvisous what they are doing or risk not getting rewarded...

off topic, but every card i watch in america now i hear boo's, pisses me off, they wanna see eyes hanging out of sockets or something??? why do they pay to go watch boxing??


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> But the next round you'll give the other guy the same amount of points for squeeking the round so you havn't really acknowleged the extra damage caused in the wider round.


That is a problem, but that's the rule so I tend to favour Teeto's logic on this one


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Yeah I'd give that 10-8 personally if there was just the one KD. I know some judges give those 10-7 though. Each to their own I guess. Not saying my way is superior or anything, just giving my reasons for my ways of scoring like.
> 
> Sorry for fucking with your head mate :lol: :good


haha yeah i suppose this debate reflects the difficulties for judges scoring a fight, depends what people look for... more often then not its the brown envelope that judges the fight haha i didnt know until a recent klitschko fight (cant remember which one) that promoters pay the judges 'wages' thats fckd up, i always assume it was the board of what ever counseling body???


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Even rounds are gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

NoMas said:


> haha yeah i suppose this debate reflects the difficulties for judges scoring a fight, depends what people look for... more often then not its the brown envelope that judges the fight haha i didnt know until a recent klitschko fight (cant remember which one) that promoters pay the judges 'wages' thats fckd up, i always assume it was the board of what ever counseling body???


Wages, hotel bills, expenses etc. So even "straight" judges might tend to favour a promoters fighter even if they don't realise it.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Nah, thats just a cliche. "Do damage without getting damaged" would be more accurate. ;-)


Don't make it up as you go along :lol:



GazOC said:


> But the next round you'll give the other guy the same amount of points for squeeking the round so you havn't really acknowleged the extra damage caused in the wider round.


Of course I have. My criteria is boxing, which encompasses a variety of things. Both men have ultimately outboxed their opponent and are being rewarded with a 1 point margin. And as I said earlier, my reasons for doing so are in the interest of the boxers who score knockdowns being rewarded for such. What you're sayin is that if two men batter their opponents and one scores a KD and the other doesn't then you're going to score both rounds 10-8. I prefer the logic where the KD is rewarded because it is admirable and should be recognised for what it is, a difficult feat to achieve. And as I keep saying, why not Score a round 10-8 if for example Willie Pep's mythical winning a round with no punches thrown was recreated?

If you manage to stay on your feet while taking a shellacking then I'm going to recognise that because its no joke, you'll get 9 points from me and your opponent will get recognised for outboxing you and will get 10. That's me anyway.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

NoMas said:


> haha yeah i suppose this debate reflects the difficulties for judges scoring a fight, depends what people look for... more often then not its the brown envelope that judges the fight haha i didnt know until a recent klitschko fight (cant remember which one) that promoters pay the judges 'wages' thats fckd up, i always assume it was the board of what ever counseling body???


Fuck, really? Wages? Well that says it all doesn't it


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Don't make it up as you go along :lol:
> 
> Of course I have. My criteria is boxing, which encompasses a variety of things. Both men have ultimately outboxed their opponent and are being rewarded with a 1 point margin. And as I said earlier, my reasons or doing so are in the interest of the boxers who score knockdowns being rewarded for such. What you're sayin is that if two men batter their opponents an one scores a KD and the other doesn't then you're going to score both rounds 10-8. I prefer the logic where the KD is rewarded because it is admirable and should be recognised for what it is, a difficult feat to achieve. And as I keep saying, why not Score a round 10-8 if for example Willie Pep's mythical winning a round with no punches thrown was recreated?
> 
> If you manage to stay on your feet while taking a shellacking then I'm going to recognise that because its no joke, you'll get 9 points from me and your opponent will get recognised for outboxing you and will get 10. That's me anyway.


No, I'd have no problem at scoring a shellacking round with a KD as a 10-7. None at all. It would have to be a good hiding though but I don't simply count knockdowns when scoring a round.

The Pep question goes back to the damage argument. How many points can you give a guy for not managing to hit his opponent in a fight. Sure give him 10-9 as he's nullified his opponent but he's mounted no offense himself so he's not going to get the 10-8.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> No, I'd have no problem at scoring a shellacking round with a KD as a 10-7. None at all. It would have to be a good hiding though but I don't simply count knockdowns when scoring a round.
> 
> The Pep question goes back to the damage argument. How many points can you give a guy for not managing to hit his opponent in a fight. Sure give him 10-9 as he's nullified his opponent but he's mounted no offense himself so he's not going to get the 10-8.


I don't just count knockdowns either. What I'm saying is that a KD should be recognised as it was for years before promoters tried to turn boxing into only slug fest city, which was a point increase on the scorecard.

On the second thing. It just seems that you put more importance on doing damage to your opponent than I do, and you're entitled to take that stance.

Can I ask another then? The Pep suggestion is a bit of a silly one. What about Whitaker in say one of the rounds where he completely outclassed Chavez? That to me is more impressive than Morales Beating up Ayala or McCullough in one of the rounds he did, but Whitaker did not do damage so he should get a 10-9 whereas Morales could get a 10-8? (I'm not factoring in who the fighters are by the way, just the content of the round)

It's just open to too much bias and corruption for me.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't just count knockdowns either. What I'm saying is that a KD should be recognised as it was for years before promoters tried to turn boxing into only slug fest city, which was a point increase on the scorecard.
> 
> On the second thing. It just seems that you put more importance on doing damage to your opponent than I do, and you're entitled to take that stance.
> 
> ...


A lot of the points I've made about damage are just presenting the argument, its a subjective weigh up how much you reward damage/ hurt caused against skill/ defensive skill.

TBH the only 2 things I am dead set on is 10-8s for non KD rounds and not "rewarding" a fighter for taking a hiding but staying up with a 10-9.

The Whittaker-Chavez again goes back to damage caused I think. No way would any judge call that a 10-8 I don't think no matter how skillful the fighter.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Wages, hotel bills, expenses etc. So even "straight" judges might tend to favour a promoters fighter even if they don't realise it.





Teeto said:


> Fuck, really? Wages? Well that says it all doesn't it


mad init, its fckn wrong... i dont watch ufc do they have judges??? i know they dont have promoters and choose which fighters fight who, thats how boxing should be...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> A lot of the points I've made about damage are just presenting the argument, its a subjective weigh up how much you reward damage/ hurt caused against skill/ defensive skill.
> 
> TBH the only 2 things I am dead set on is 10-8s for non KD rounds and not "rewarding" a fighter for taking a hiding but staying up with a 10-9.
> 
> The Whittaker-Chavez again goes back to damage caused I think. No way would any judge call that a 10-8 I don't think no matter how skillful the fighter.


And most of the points I've made about rewarding fighters for staying up have been in the interest of preserving the rule that a KD should be rewarded and recognised on the cards.

On the Whitaker point, I stand by my point that you put more emphasis on damage than I do, because a masterclass like that is just as impressive to me as I say as a morales demolition of McCullough or whoever it may be, make it fantasy examples if that makes it easier, you get my point.

Anyways, it seems to be an agree to disagree point of the debate now :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

And I don't think I said rewarding man for staying up, I thought I said I recognise it in comparison to a fighter in a similar scenario who goes over. I.e in the interest of recognising the KD on the cards, which we were doing for years before the new promoter induced version was injected into the game.

If I said rewarding guys for staying up then I worded it wrong, I don't think I did say that though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I was just about to make the same observation. Great discussion but I think its "agree to disagree" time for us Teets. I'm already half an hour late for the pub.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I was just about to make the same observation. Great discussion but I think its "agree to disagree" time for us Teets. I'm already half an hour late for the pub.


:lol:

Enjoy mate, have a good one :good


----------

